# What do you have a collection of that might be considered unusual?



## debodun (May 17, 2020)

I have over 700 decks of playing cards.


----------



## IrisSenior (May 17, 2020)

Collectible toys from McDonald's.


----------



## RadishRose (May 17, 2020)

Nothing.


----------



## jujube (May 17, 2020)

I used to have what I called my "Kitsch Floridiana" collection.  It had to have something about Florida and it had to be gawd-awful to the max. People were always giving me things they had picked up. The piece de la resistance was a crucifixion scene with flamingos. YES, it was a gift.

Then I moved onto what my daughter called "Mom's Dead Animal Collection".  I still have some of those, i.e. a purse made out of a taxidermied Amarillo and another that's a giant frog (a real frog) hanging from a strap. YES, I'm seriously warped......and proud of it, too.

Then there were over a thousand Santas. Finally sold them.

NOW, any time I get tempted to "collect" anything, I slap myself until I come to my senses because I don't know when to stop.


----------



## peppermint (May 17, 2020)

My Baby Doll from when I was a Tot....The white dress looks yellow....But I try to keep in for my 2 granddaughter's....
I maybe will get a new dress....


----------



## C'est Moi (May 17, 2020)

Nothing unusual, but I do have a handbag problem.     (I finally moved on from kitchen gadgets.)


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 17, 2020)

I several collections but none of them seem unusual to me.

Things like teapots, doorstops, books, trivets, historical blue china, paperweights, postcards, local coins tokens, and medals, locally made china and pottery, local advertising, etc...

I'm definitely partial to old pieces of pottery similar to these.











I've had a great deal of enjoyment collecting and researching various things.  

It makes me sad wondering what will become of my _stuff _when I'm gone.

I do try to remind myself that it's just _stuff_ and in the grand scheme of things it really doesn't matter.   

_Sic transit gloria mundi._


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 17, 2020)

Besides my rocks, I have several 'bug' collections along with various other biological specimens.  (I also have 'normal' collections, haha - grape pattern clear vintage glassware, antique metal items, stereo-opticons and cards, antique books, oh my... I better quit confessing!)


----------



## Gaer (May 17, 2020)

I had a collection of churchkeys ( beer can openers) but someone stole them.  
I have a collection of old cloth bank bags from all over the West.
I have a collection of livestock brand books from all over the West.
i have a collection of original kitchen advertising signs and tins from the 1920's, 1930's.
i have old highback Western saddles from the 1920's and old Garcia bits, Huge collection of old Western books, Alaskan books, African books, 
some Colt S/A revolvers, metaphysical books, art books. 
You know what's funny?  Material things are meaningless to me.  The development of the soul is the ONLY   thing!


----------



## Pinky (May 17, 2020)

I've _had_ collections of Toby jugs, antique cups & saucers, dogs of every make and description, miniature carousel horses, Wizard of Oz figurines, thimbles, cranberry glass, antique glass and crystal, and much more.

I hope the hospital I donated everything to, made a decent amount on all of it.

Like Gaer, material objects aren't important to me.

However, I love hearing about other people collections


----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2020)

I have a collection of various styles of vintage telephones...landlines mostly .. as well as a few  mobile phones...

They are all repaired and cleaned  and  also  thanks to my husband able to work on digital systems ..aside from my very oldest black  100 year old phone, I didn't want to digitliase the cord on that so that remains in it's original state, clean, but unable to be used..


----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2020)

here's my  mobile phones I have from the last 20 years .. including my Iphone X... which is the one that's turned on in the picture...


----------



## In The Sticks (May 17, 2020)

Fossils I dug myself, from Early Cambrian to Pliocene.  Got some on local trips with the Smithsonian.

Most were given away to neighborhood kids for their home school classes, but I still have  afew.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 17, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I have a collection of various styles of vintage telephones...landlines mostly .. as well as a few  mobile phones...
> 
> They are all repaired and cleaned  and  also  thanks to my husband able to work on digital systems ..aside from my very oldest black  100 year old phone, I didn't want to digitliase the cord on that so that remains in it's original state, clean, but unable to be used..


So was Stromberg Carlson a big brand over the pond?

I worked for a company installing office security and access control systems, and the owner had an old working crank-style phone hanging on his wall at home.  When you cranked it, the generator pulsed the contacts of a relay he installed and it called the operator (Dialed '0')


----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> *So was Stromberg Carlson a big brand over the pond?*
> 
> I worked for a company installing office security and access control systems, and the owner had an old working crank-style phone hanging on his wall at home.  When you cranked it, the generator pulsed the contacts of a relay he installed and it called the operator (Dialed '0')


No, never even heard of it until now...


----------



## In The Sticks (May 17, 2020)

Gaer said:


> I had a collection of churchkeys ( beer can openers) but someone stole them.
> I have a collection of old cloth bank bags from all over the West.
> I have a collection of livestock brand books from all over the West.
> i have a collection of original kitchen advertising signs and tins from the 1920's, 1930's.
> ...


I just commented that I've dug fossils off & on throughout my life, and when the neighborhood kids hit the dinosaur phase of their home schooling, I got out my box and gave them out.

I still smile when I think of the look on their faces...way more that I ever smiled from the fossils themselves.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 17, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> I several collections but none of them seem unusual to me.
> 
> Things like teapots, doorstops, books, trivets, historical blue china, paperweights, postcards, local coins tokens, and medals, locally made china and pottery, local advertising, etc...
> 
> ...


What makes me sad is to see nice silver serving sets get melted down for their metal content.  Works of art literally liquidated.  Irretrievable.


----------



## MarciKS (May 17, 2020)

I have stamps. Some are from overseas and some from the 1920s I think.


----------



## Keesha (May 17, 2020)

Oh yes. I’ve got some unusual collections.
I’ve got a bunny collection: stuffed, porcelain, clay.
Then I’ve got a huge fabric collection for sewing 
A huge wood collection for woodworking/ woodcarving. ( some wood from our yard, some domestic and imported exotic woods) A tool collection including carving knives and drills. A bead collection for making hair jewelry and a marijuana seed collection from a variety of different strains for ....well, you know. Lol


----------



## In The Sticks (May 17, 2020)

I have a Sucrets case full of British coins from the mid-late 1800s and the early 1900s, along with the 1962 exchange rate in my mother's hand.


----------



## Don M. (May 17, 2020)

We have a sizeable collection of Hummel figurines....probably about 200.  My wife is from Germany, and they are quite prized over there....so for several years, we collected them.  Originally, they were built in a convent in Germany, with limited production, and were increasing in value.  Then, several years ago, some company bought the rights, and started mass producing them...driving down the prices substantially.  

We have several that are very early production, and still fairly valuable.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 18, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> I several collections but none of them seem unusual to me.
> 
> Things like teapots, doorstops, books, trivets, historical blue china, paperweights, postcards, local coins tokens, and medals, locally made china and pottery, local advertising, etc...
> 
> ...


Unlike you, my stuff matters to me - even more so after I die.  I don't want things trashed.  I want them to go to folks who would really appreciate them - not for their monetary value, but for their esoteric value.


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2020)

Em in Ohio said:


> Unlike you, my stuff matters to me - even more so after I die.  I don't want things trashed.  I want them to go to folks who would really appreciate them - not for their monetary value, but for their esoteric value.


It's for that very reason I'm not collecting antiques  per se ...rather that I'm collecting technology because the items that I perceive as  good antique or collectable items  will be thrown out or sold off very quickly when I'm gone   ( my daughter is ruthless with no sentimentality at all )... but Technology will become extremely valuable in the future , and she is very into tech.

  A word to me a few years ago from a very well know  antique dealer made me sell off all my antique furniture  and replace with all new, and in his words concentrate on the ''disposable items of today for they will become the valuable antiques  of tomorrow''


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 18, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> It's for that very reason I'm not collecting antiques  per se ...rather that I'm collecting technology because the items that I perceive as  good antique or collectable items  will be thrown out or sold off very quickly when I'm gone   ( my daughter is ruthless with no sentimentality at all )... but Technology will become extremely valuable in the future , and she is very into tech.
> 
> A word to me a few years ago from a very well know  antique dealer made me sell off all my antique furniture  and replace with all new, and in his words concentrate on the ''disposable items of today for they will become the valuable antiques  of tomorrow''


My daughter already told me that a large dumpster will be placed ASAP and everything will go.  If my neighbors find my corpse first, I have instructed them to loot the place first, then notify her.


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2020)

Em in Ohio said:


> My daughter already told me that a large dumpster will be placed ASAP and everything will go.  If my neighbors find my corpse first, I have instructed them to loot the place first, then notify her.


 LOL...I honestly think I'd need to tell my neighbours the same thing...


----------



## Pinky (May 18, 2020)

Not one of a collection, though I wish we'd held onto some of our old cameras. My hubby has his father's old special edition Kodak, similar to this one. It's in very good nick too.


----------



## Ronni (May 18, 2020)

I have teapots and cups and saucers collection.  But it's in storage till Sheri moves out and I have enough room to display it properly.

I also have a modest collection of Herend figurines.  They are famous for their special fishnet design.

Example.  This isn't mine, though I have the same one.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 18, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> It's for that very reason I'm not collecting antiques  per se ...rather that I'm collecting technology because the items that I perceive as  good antique or collectable items  will be thrown out or sold off very quickly when I'm gone   ( my daughter is ruthless with no sentimentality at all )... but Technology will become extremely valuable in the future , and she is very into tech.
> 
> A word to me a few years ago from a very well know  antique dealer made me sell off all my antique furniture  and replace with all new, and in his words concentrate on the ''disposable items of today for they will become the valuable antiques  of tomorrow''


There's a lot to be said for creating a lasting estate, where once a family home is bought and paid for, it's passed down from generation to generation, no one really owns it per se, and the same for the contents, as each generation inhabits the residence, they add to and better the contents and collections, and if additions are made to the residence, they're made in such a way as to preserve the original overall design and style of the home.


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> There's a lot to be said for creating a lasting estate, where once a family home is bought and paid for, it's passed down from generation to generation, no one really owns it per se, and the same for the contents, as each generation inhabits the residence, they add to and better the contents and collections, and if additions are made to the residence, they're made in such a way as to preserve the original overall design and style of the home.


 my home won't be passed down to my daughter, she has a much nice , bigger and better home than me... she doesn't want this one...


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2020)

Ronni said:


> I have teapots and cups and saucers collection.  But it's in storage till Sheri moves out and I have enough room to display it properly.
> 
> I also have a modest collection of Herend figurines.  They are famous for their special fishnet design.
> 
> ...


I'm not into that kind of thing Ronnie... but I've never seen example like that


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 18, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> my home won't be passed down to my daughter, she has a much nice , bigger and better home than me... she doesn't want this one...


For me it's not about bigger and better, or who has nicer this or nicer that, it would simply be a means in which to simplify the will process, knowing whatever it is that I worked so hard for over the course of my lifetime, wouldn't be frivolously sold off or gotten rid of.


----------



## JaniceM (May 18, 2020)

Long ago, I used to collect phone books-  telephone directories.  Started the collection when I was in high school.


----------



## Ronni (May 18, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I'm not into that kind of thing Ronnie... but I've never seen example like that


They're really expensive, so I don't have many.  I began buying them an investments because they tend to appreciate in value.  I originally wanted to buy one for each of my kids over time. 

For example, that kangaroo currently sells on the Herend site for $550.  I bought it probably 20 years ago, during one of the occasional periods when we weren't dirt poor, for just over $100.

Herend kangaroo


----------



## Pinky (May 18, 2020)

I'd forgotten that I used to collect teapots/sets. I kept only one pottery set that was made locally in South Australia. It has the Sturt Desert Pea design on it.


----------



## JustBonee (May 18, 2020)

I used to love to collect hat boxes  for some reason.  I still have a few,  but collecting anything these days is not a good idea for me.


----------



## StarSong (May 18, 2020)

I have a couple of dozen penguins - glass, ceramic, stuffed and plastic wind-ups.  They get displayed on an end table every Christmastime.  (Little kids love the wind-ups.)  I used to have a Pez dispenser collection, but donated it.  It gave me joy at one time, but after a while, not so much.  

No collections for me. I learned early on that although we start out by owning our stuff, pretty soon that stuff comes to own us. 

When I die, my kids are under no obligation to keep or care for my things.


----------



## debodun (May 18, 2020)

I took photos of my card collection in the closet. However, most are packed in boxes. All those boxes contain decks of playing cards. I really like novelty or souvenir decks. I have a crooked deck (cut in a zig-zag shape), a deck where the suit colors are reversed (spedes and clubs are red, heartd and diamonds are black), a giant deck (8 x 11"), a tiny deck (less than 1" long), a deck shaped like a dog's bone, some souvenirs of airlines that have gone OOB and decks fro foreign countries. I also have plenty of decls of ordinary cards....you get the idea. Someone asked me why I have so many cards. I say "You never know when someone might want to play a game."


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> For me it's not about bigger and better, or who has nicer this or nicer that, it would simply be a means in which to simplify the will process, knowing whatever it is that I worked so hard for over the course of my lifetime, wouldn't be frivolously sold off or gotten rid of.


 well mine will be as I explained in my first post... my daughter has no sentiment , and no need to keep this house..


----------



## StarSong (May 18, 2020)

When a great aunt died my mother bemoaned that her beautiful Lladro collection would be broken up and mostly sold off. I asked her why that would happen - wouldn't her kids want it?  

My wise mother explained that collectors are passionate by the acts of collecting and owning. Heirs have the right to passions of their own. 

It's not fair to burden future generations with the passions of previous ones.


----------



## Duster (May 18, 2020)

Since I was in the antiques/collectibles business, I collected lots of things through the years.  Not all that unusual though. My collections tend to be very specific~
Glass paperweights with flowers, animals, or people inside them~

Demitasse Teacups with birds~
My longest running collection has been postcards from places I've been to. I started it as a child when postcards cost 5 cents. I didn't have a camera and wanted photos of the places I visited. I have continued the collection throughout my life. It didn't cost much money,  is easy to store, and brings back memories.


----------



## debodun (May 18, 2020)

When a neighbor have me a cameo, I started a collection. Most are reproductions (i.e. costume jewelry), but some are really nice and high quality.

There are "real" cameos"


----------



## debodun (May 18, 2020)

Some of my, although nice, "fakers". I true cameo is translucent.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 18, 2020)

The Cameos are to die for, Deb!


----------



## RadishRose (May 18, 2020)

debodun said:


> I took photos of my card collection in the closet. However, most are packed in boxes. All those boxes contain decks of playing cards. I really like novelty or souvenir decks. I have a crooked deck (cut in a zig-zag shape), a deck where the suit colors are reversed (spedes and clubs are red, heartd and diamonds are black), a giant deck (8 x 11"), a tiny deck (less than 1" long), a deck shaped like a dog's bone, some souvenirs of airlines that have gone OOB and decks fro foreign countries. I also have plenty of decls of ordinary cards....you get the idea. Someone asked me why I have so many cards. I say "You never know when someone might want to play a game."
> 
> View attachment 105098View attachment 105099


Doesn't look like you're enjoying these decks. Start a card party once the quarantine is over.


----------



## Pecos (May 18, 2020)

I used to have a sack of unidentified foreign coins that somehow found their way into my pockets during my 31 years of travel in the Navy. Africa, the Middle East, South America, Europe, and Asian Countries all made a contribution. None of my family members were interested in taking them off my hands, so a gave them to an employee of Honey Baked Hams who once commented that he collected them.

For me, it was a "problem solved."

And like most of us on this forum, I have an extensive collection of old memories. The vast majority of them are good, but there are some that could be purged. But, I suppose that if you don't remember the bad, you won't appreciate the good, so maybe I should just poke them somewhere where they don't get in the way of living a good life.


----------



## Duster (May 18, 2020)

One unusual collection of mine is porcelain half dolls, preferably German made, with hats on.  Women would sew or add a variety of things to complete them~whisk brooms, feather dusters, tassels, pin cushions, etc.


----------



## StarSong (May 18, 2020)

Pecos said:


> I used to have a sack of unidentified foreign coins that somehow found their way into my pockets during my 31 years of travel in the Navy. Africa, the Middle East, South America, Europe, and Asian Countries all made a contribution. None of my family members were interested in taking them off my hands, so a gave them to an employee of Honey Baked Hams who one commented that he collected them.
> 
> For me, it was a "problem solved."
> 
> And like most of us on this forum, I have an extensive collection of old memories. The vast majority of them are good, but there are some that could be purged. But, I suppose that if you don't remember the bad, you won't appreciate the good, so maybe I should just poke them somewhere where they don't get in the way of living a good life.


After they passed, we discovered that my parents-in-law had numerous envelopes of random foreign coins and paper bills.  Nobody wanted them. 

We weeded out small coins, and filled an old cashier's box that we had from our retailing days. Our grandkids LOVE using it to play restaurant, shoe store, and the like.

Edited to explain that we tossed out the small coins and left them the big ones plus the bills.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 18, 2020)

debodun said:


> Some of my, although nice, "fakers". I true cameo is translucent.
> 
> View attachment 105112View attachment 105113View attachment 105114View attachment 105115View attachment 105116


I LOVE those!!!  I've liked cameos for as long as I can remember.

They harken back to days of a classier past.


----------



## Gaer (May 18, 2020)

Oh!  I forgot I had a bunch of tokens my husband had from all over the world. and a lot of BROTHEL tokens! hahaha!


----------



## In The Sticks (May 18, 2020)

The only things I have whose postmortem state I worry about are an old Hamilton pocket watch and a commemorative R.A.F. watch that belonged to my uncle (a Spitfire pilot in WW2.)

As long as they don't end up in a landfill, I'm fine if they make their way to a Goodwill or pawn shop.  They will be there for someone else to buy and enjoy.


----------



## debodun (May 18, 2020)

I have hundreds of cat, dog and other animal figurines and related items. Way to may to post here. I'll just show a few group photos.


----------



## debodun (May 18, 2020)

a few more


----------



## debodun (May 18, 2020)

Some doggies:


----------



## debodun (May 18, 2020)

More doggies


----------



## debodun (May 18, 2020)

A small egg collection (small for me).


----------



## In The Sticks (May 18, 2020)

debodun said:


> A small egg collection (small for me).
> 
> View attachment 105153View attachment 105154View attachment 105155View attachment 105156View attachment 105157


Are those top ones Polish eggs?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 18, 2020)

debodun said:


> A small egg collection (small for me).
> 
> View attachment 105153View attachment 105154View attachment 105155View attachment 105156View attachment 105157


Love the marble and stone darning eggs!

A great aunt of mine had a white marble egg, and as a young child, whenever we'd visit her, I always asked to hold it. I'd sit on her couch and hold it and stare at it for hours.


----------



## debodun (May 18, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> Are those top ones Polish eggs?


Could very likely be - some eastern European country.


----------



## debodun (May 18, 2020)

Yep, I have a foreign coin  collection, too. Since almost all of Europe has gone to the Euro currency, some of my Italian lira, French francs and German marks are no longer being minted and my be collectors items. I have a few dating back to the 1800s. When I worked in the lab, many of the scientists traveled to conferences and seminars in foreign lands. I'd ask them to bring be back some coins. Most were happy to do so and didn't even ask to be reimbursed. Only one ever did. Of course I have the most from Europe, some countries are more difficult to obtain - ones tourist don't usually flock to like some Middle Eastern or African countries. I have them sorted by country and in manilla envelopes. The whole thing, including the box, weights 19.5 pounds (9 kilos).


----------



## In The Sticks (May 18, 2020)

debodun said:


> Could very likely be - some eastern European country.


I had a Polish friend who had a collection of those painted wooden eggs "from back home" in a basket.


----------



## debodun (May 18, 2020)

Mesh and beaded handbags. The mesh bags were stylish in the 1920s.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 18, 2020)

Deb. Your home is not a home, it's a museum!


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2020)

debodun said:


> Mesh and beaded handbags. The mesh bags were stylish in the 1920s.
> 
> View attachment 105166View attachment 105167View attachment 105168View attachment 105169


 It transpires these bags are big business .. We have antique shows on TV where experts evaluate the public's' ''antiques'' before they go to the auction room  and those little bags always  go for a lot....surprisingly very popular


----------



## Pinky (May 18, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> It transpires these bags are big business .. We have antique shows on TV where experts evaluate the public's' ''antiques'' before they go to the auction room  and those little bags always  go for a lot....surprisingly very popular


Mom had a silver mesh bag .. also an alligator bag with tortoise shell. Wish I had those still.


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Mom had a silver mesh bag .. also an alligator bag with tortoise shell. Wish I had those still.


the silver ones fetch a lot of money Pinks.... not seen an alligator  one with tortoiseshell  so I can't say but it sounds very rare...


----------



## RadishRose (May 18, 2020)

debodun said:


> Yep, I have a foreign coin  collection, too. Since almost all of Europe has gone to the Euro currency, some of my Italian lira, French francs and German marks are no longer being minted and my be collectors items. I have a few dating back to the 1800s. When I worked in the lab, many of the scientists traveled to conferences and seminars in foreign lands. I'd ask them to bring be back some coins. Most were happy to do so and didn't even ask to be reimbursed. Only one ever did. Of course I have the most from Europe, some countries ar to like some Middle Eastern or African
> countries.I have them sorted by country and in manilla envelopes. The whole thing, including the box, weights 19.5 pounds (9 kilos).
> 
> View attachment 105162


What will you do with these, Deb?


----------



## RadishRose (May 18, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> It transpires these bags are big business .. We have antique shows on TV where experts evaluate the public's' ''antiques'' before they go to the auction room  and those little bags always  go for a lot....surprisingly very popular


"The Antiques Road Show", Holly? I have seen the British one. We have a version of it here, but haven't seen it since I cut the cord.


----------



## debodun (May 18, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Deb. Your home is not a home, it's a museum!


It's like Felix the Cat's magic bag. Whatever you want, it's in there! LOL


----------



## debodun (May 18, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> What will you do with these, Deb?


I like to get them out and look at them every now and then. Like people that get out the family photo album and look at pictures.


----------



## Llynn (May 18, 2020)

Telegraph and radio Morse code keys.


----------



## Kaila (May 18, 2020)

Your album has amazing collections of the colored glass items, @debodun 
And the old table leg designs....and the cedar closet.....
what a house, that is, with so much rich history, both family and society.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 18, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> "The Antiques Road Show", Holly? I have seen the British one. We have a version of it here, but haven't seen it since I cut the cord.


There was a show here like Holly described.

It is set at an auction house, and as I recall that had more than one appraiser estimating what the item would go for, then it goes on the block and afterwards they do a postmortem.


----------



## Kaila (May 18, 2020)

@debodun 
That was very interesting, looking at the sign on your home's property, that marks the site as historical.

Does it refer to the land site, solely, and not to the present house on it?  (Yours)

Does that historical designation mean anything about the future sale of either?  Such as,
  Whether something about them would need to be preserved, and not changed,  by any new owner?


----------



## debodun (May 19, 2020)

Kaila said:


> @debodun
> That was very interesting, looking at the sign on your home's property, that marks the site as historical.
> 
> Does it refer to the land site, solely, and not to the present house on it?  (Yours)
> ...



The marker refers to the land site only. George Washington did NOT have a sleep over in my house! LOL. The Harmanus Schuyler house is long gone and would have been from the post colonial era, whereas my house was built in 1897.  Probably all the houses on my block could have that marker in front and be accurate. Estates back then weren't quarter-acre lots - they were vast acres. New York Stare erected most markers in the late 1920s and had to make a decision where they thought the most accurate spot was - it was an educated guess. The house next door has a similar one, too, but that was placed by the local historical society during the Bicentennial. 

My house is not on the historical register. My mother looked into it at one time and the agent she dealt with said there wasn't enough evidence to have it registered. Thus it wold have no bearing on a sale or what could be done with the property.


----------



## Kaila (May 19, 2020)

That is all very interesting, @debodun

Thank you for sharing about it.

That part of your post was also funny, and I hadn't thought of it at my own first reading of the sign on your property.....
that *IF* it had included your house, then George Washington would have been believed to have had a sleepover there. 

Has he left yet?  Are you sure?  
Did he overstay his welcome?


----------



## debodun (May 19, 2020)

Hmmmm......no wonder he didn't eat any hors d'oeuvres at dinner.


----------



## Kaila (May 19, 2020)

Discovered in that cedar closet, or some other nook or cranny in tht old and unique house of yours?


----------



## debodun (May 19, 2020)

I wouldn't be at all surprised if the house had a few skeletons in closets. It's got everything else.


----------



## Kaila (May 19, 2020)

And if there's one that you discover or suspect, 
then there's probably a collection of that, there someplace!


----------



## gennie (May 19, 2020)

In my mind, there is a very fine line between collection and clutter.  

When I was younger, I did a lot of collecting of various favorite things - some valuable, most not.  As I aged, they became tiresome with insuring, moving, storing, dusting, displaying, etc.   They had merely been collected in order to simply have it.  Most carried no memories for me.

I gradually dispersed most to various family, friends or others who had interest, keeping only that which had special meaning for me.  Most are small items I picked up in my travels. When I look at them, I am reminded of how acquired, the circumstance of where I was, who I was with and I'm warmed with the memory.  

And my family will have much less to dispose of when I'm gone.  



However, I still enjoy looking at what others have collected and hearing their stories.   I love Antique Roadshow, especially the old ones where the current value is shown.  And it is fun to say, "Hey, I had one of those."


----------



## debodun (May 19, 2020)

When I originally put the house on the market, the first few realtors that looked told me I had to get rid of the clutter. What is clutter to them are precious family heirlooms to me.


----------



## gennie (May 19, 2020)

Everyone is entitled to draw their own clutter line.  Yours suits you so go for it.


----------



## ronaldj (May 19, 2020)

comic books... comic books and more comic books....


----------

